

Zhang Lei has Lunch with the FT - ezl
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/6f160a50-f5fe-11e3-a038-00144feabdc0.html

======
rxin
Thanks for posting, but you should change the title to Zhang Lei instead of
Zhang Le.

~~~
ezl
Thanks -- unintentional typo. I don't think I have the power to change the
title after posting.

~~~
dang
We fixed it.

